# Mplayer



## KillerDeMouches (22 Mai 2002)

Juste pour dire qu'MPlayer (LE player video pour linux) arrive officiellement sous os X... Y'a même un warper en applescript studio...

Voir ici!

C'est pas encore l'idéal... Mais ca promet pas mal pour une version estampillée 0.1 ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2002)

Il est vrai que l'interface graphique est largement perfectible (c'est un peu crado AppleScript... en cocoa y aurait moyen de faire un truc terrible qui tue les ours)

Mais sinon : CE PLAYER MARCHE DU FEU DE DIEU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IL LIT TOUS CES øøøøøø DE FICHIERS OU  QUICKTIME FOIRE LAMENTABLEMENT

Merci le penguin !

Steve !!!! t'as du boulot je crois....


----------



## Gwenhiver (22 Mai 2002)

Je l'ai installé, j'ai essayé de lire le teaser de The Matrix, il m'a envoyé promener, je l'ai envoyé au sudo rm -R  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Vu que je ne lis pas de DivX, je me contenterai de QuickTime Player et son look aluminium que j'abhorre)


----------



## Gwenhiver (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par FBG:
*(c'est un peu crado AppleScript... en cocoa y aurait moyen de faire un truc terrible qui tue les ours)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AppleScript, _c'est_ du Cocoa, mais enfin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2002)

mplayer vient du monde du penguin, or Sorenson tm ® refuse de porter son magnifique codec du meme nom dans cet environnement.... et c'est (normalement) le seul codec QT standard non dispo sous Linux ! et pas de chance toutes les bandes annonces en .mov sont compressées en Sorenson. Mais bon ca va p'tet changer.. (cf proces Apple-Sorenson).

Par contre je tiens a preciser que c'est pas parce que ASS (AppleScriptStudio) fonctionne dans Project Builder et dans des .m que c'est du cocoa pour autant. On peut mettre plein de chose dans ces petits .m...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2002)

Bonne nouvelle pour toi Gwenhiver : le beau look brossé de QuickTime sera dispo dans Jaguar pour les développeurs, comme ça on pourra même faire une interface brossée à la QuickTime pour mplayer !


----------



## Gwenhiver (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par FBG:
*Par contre je tiens a preciser que c'est pas parce que ASS (AppleScriptStudio) fonctionne dans Project Builder et dans des .m que c'est du cocoa pour autant. On peut mettre plein de chose dans ces petits .m...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Exact, on peut y mettre plein de choses... Mais tu as déjà programmé en ASS ? Le fait est que c'est du Cocoa écrit en AppleScript au lieu d'Objective-C. ASS communique avec l'AppleScriptKit, qui lui-même est en prise direct avec l'AppKit.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Bonne nouvelle pour toi Gwenhiver : le beau look brossé de QuickTime sera dispo dans Jaguar pour les développeurs, comme ça on pourra même faire une interface brossée à la QuickTime pour mplayer ! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est le contraire, je n'en veux pas, du look aluminium brossé... 100% Aqua...


----------



## Muludovski (23 Mai 2002)

Bijeur li zonfon.
Moi, j'aurais une question un peu plus terre à terre sur Mplayer.
En fait, j'ai installé les deux .pkg necessaires, mais au moment de la lecture, ça deconne un peu: L'image est au ralenti, tres saccadée, et tres pixellisée... Le son quant à lui... En fait, y'a pas de son...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kékifofér?
A+


----------



## _gromit_ (23 Mai 2002)

À moi d'ajouter mon grain de sel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Franchement, c'est GÉNIAL. C'est le premier player qui me permet de lire un Div-X convenablement sur mon iMac DV 400 et en plus en plein écran !!!!!!!!

Bref, c'est la fête, chuis trop content.

J'essaierais demain avec d'autres films encore


----------



## Ludopac (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Muludovski:
*Bijeur li zonfon.
Moi, j'aurais une question un peu plus terre à terre sur Mplayer.
En fait, j'ai installé les deux .pkg necessaires, mais au moment de la lecture, ça deconne un peu: L'image est au ralenti, tres saccadée, et tres pixellisée... Le son quant à lui... En fait, y'a pas de son...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kékifofér?
A+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A part pour le son que tu devrais avoir, c'est normal. La qualité n'est pas encore au top et ça n'est pas super fluide. Mais à mon avis, ça viendra dans les prochaines versions ...


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par _gromit_:
*À moi d'ajouter mon grain de sel   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Franchement, c'est GÉNIAL. C'est le premier player qui me permet de lire un Div-X convenablement sur mon iMac DV 400 et en plus en plein écran !!!!!!!!

Bref, c'est la fête, chuis trop content.

J'essaierais demain avec d'autres films encore   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Content de voir que ça te plaise, mais bon ... Video Lan marche mieux pour le moment, la qualité est meilleur et la fluidité aussi.

Et la solution Divx Doctor/3ivxD4 est elle aussi meilleure. En attendant bien sûr les prochaines version de MPlayer ...


----------



## Pivo (23 Mai 2002)

Pour les mpeg ça marche, pour les mov ça marche pas, qqn aurait "Le seigneur des anneaux" en divX que je teste également ce format?


----------



## bateman (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pivo:
*Pour les mpeg ça marche, pour les mov ça marche pas, qqn aurait "Le seigneur des anneaux" en divX que je teste également ce format?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi aussi je suis intéressé par le seigneur en DIVX! 

LOL


----------



## sylko (24 Mai 2002)

Tsssssss à la place de jouer aux pirates, aidez ce gars

C'est sympa de parler de ce soft. C'est super sympa de le télécharger. Mais ça serait encore plus sympa d'aller directement le faire sur sa page et surtout de lui faire part directement des problèmes que vous rencontrez.
Ca ne sert strictement à rien de le dire ici. ;-)

MPlayer

klokan@seznam.cz 
ICQ: 3674202 

Voilà les questions qu'il se pose:


*What sort of hardware do you use?*


*Is your movie-playback good? *

*Have ordinary Mac users missing some information on homepage of project?*

Il sera très content de recevoir des réponses à ces questions


Merci pour lui!


----------

